# Finished Tombstones



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

I am putting together a tutorial on building tombstones, I know, I know...NOT ANOTHER ONE! Yeah well what can I say, might as well throw my hat in the ring with all the others! LOL
These are the tombstones I built to make the tutorial.














































Two more below.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

These are the last two.



















I made seven using various items and different details in making them.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

SHUT THE HELL UP!!!!!!!!!! THESE ARE FREAKIN AWESOME!!!!! GREAT JOB, especially the Mr. Hal O. Ween and the ******* OMG i HAVE to replicate that one. LOVE IT


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

where did you get teh sconce things for the last one. I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Very cool. Nice little details in all of them. I really like the Mr Hal O Ween. The detail on that is excellent as is the epithet. What do you seal your stones with?


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

The sconce is one piece, I picked it up at a yard sale for a buck.

I give them a decent coat of outdoor laytex paint. Usually Black. Then all additional layers of paint are made for outdoor use as well.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good looking tombstones, they all look great.


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, these ROCK! Looking forward to seeing your tips and tricks. The detailing is outstanding.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm gonna have to start hitting the yardsales!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These are really beautiful and unique - and definitely full of personality


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL......absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome job on these. Makes me want to go hit the garage and start into another one.


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

Great adornments and use of"non " halloween items but making them halloweenized I like each design they definatly have their own personalization


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks all, they are always fun to make, I actually never know what the end result is going to be. Add a little of this, don't add that and there ya go! LOL

HC, As fas as I'm concerned, everything is a Halloween item or will be when I'm done with it!! LMAO


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very well done!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Those are all wonderfully done, I love the little details on each one!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 24, 2010)

I like them all, but the one that REALLY cracks me up it the "Bubba D. *******" stone. What did you use for the truck in the middle of the circle and how did you attach it?


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Totally amazing, unique and great craftsmanship.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Very nice indeed. This is one thing I want to do next year, make my own stones, looking forward to the "how to".


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Fantastic... wonderful job... gonna work on some for my haunt for next year.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Ripper, I picked up a little toy truck at the Dollar General store for 3 bucks. Routed out a hole in the middle of the tombstone, Cut the truck in half at an angle then glued it in with Gorilla Glue, then I filled any gaps around the edges with hotglue.
I was laughing at the idea the whole time! LOL


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Unfriggin' believable!!!! Awesome work you did with those tombstones!!!!!!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, looks to me like if anybody should be doing a tombstone tutorial.... it is YOU! Great work.


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

I love them!!!! Great Job!
:jol:


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Hahaha I love the epitaphs!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

There can never be too many tombstone tutorials, esp. with stones like this. Nice job.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job on these tombstones


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

beautiful!!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

These are awesome. 
Really nice work.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

eh!

Just kidding....those are fantastic. I love the sconce one too.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the compliments. The how-to is now posted in the .....how-to section. LOL
Any questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

holy crap! great job!


----------



## tnhaunter (May 29, 2009)

The ******* one is my favorite


----------

